
Sony’s New Α9 Professional Camera - petepete
https://alphauniverse.com/stories/sony-s-new--9-camera-revolutionizes-the-professional-imaging-market/
======
petepete
I understand that site is taking a hammering at the moment, here's Sony's
product feature video

[https://youtu.be/ILisOOe3iLs](https://youtu.be/ILisOOe3iLs)

